# Dehydration in Process!!!



## mlandrum (Jul 10, 2017)

It is unbelievable how many Tomatoes I have dehydrated from my Hay-Bales this summer


----------



## glynr329 (Jul 11, 2017)

I am glad someone is getting tomatoes. Worst year ever for me.


----------



## mlandrum (Jul 11, 2017)

The rains we're having in South Georgia have made my hay bales awesome again this year I've had to add a little more fertilizer than last year though


----------

